# Windows 7 "GodMode" discovered



## RupeeClock (Jan 6, 2010)

CNET said:
			
		

> Although its name suggests perhaps even grander capabilities, Windows  enthusiasts are excited over the discovery of a hidden "GodMode"  feature that lets users access all of the operating system's control  panels from within a single folder.
> 
> By creating a new folder in  Windows 7  and renaming it with a certain text string at the end, users are able  to have a single place to do everything from changing the look of the  mouse pointer to making a new hard-drive partition.
> 
> ...


Check out the source for a video of "GodMode" in action.
And FYI, GodMode is just the nickname given, you can call the folder anything you want so long as the {brackets} are intact.

Source: http://news.cnet.com/8301-13860_3-10423985-56.html


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Jan 6, 2010)

Wow i just tried it and its got loads of stuff in it.


----------



## Thoob (Jan 6, 2010)

Nice! Just looks like Control Panel though.


----------



## Zerrix (Jan 6, 2010)

I think MS wanted to implement this, but didn't tell us anything about it. ...


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 6, 2010)

Thoob said:
			
		

> Nice! Just looks like Control Panel though.


me too


----------



## Raika (Jan 6, 2010)

Haha, sweet find.


----------



## canx13 (Jan 6, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Thoob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow amazingly funny : cant sleep before i get birth by sleep hehe laughed so hard


----------



## Brian117 (Jan 6, 2010)

Very cool! Wonder what other secrets are hidden throughout Windows 7.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 6, 2010)

canx13 said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol thanks


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 6, 2010)

Well there doesn't seem to be anything I can access that I couldn't before on Vista.


----------



## Edgedancer (Jan 6, 2010)

Just tried it but it keeps causing my explorer.exe to keep crashing. This is using Vista 32bit so it should work. Dont really care. It is more of a novelty in my opinion.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jan 6, 2010)

Yes, the "GodMode" nickname they gave it was misleading, this is mostly just a very convenient list of control panel functions.

But still a very nice find.


----------



## R2DJ (Jan 6, 2010)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> Very cool! Wonder what other secrets are hidden throughout Windows 7.


It is an anagram of W7 WON DIS, hence the success of the OS


----------



## Ducky (Jan 6, 2010)

bullshe-WTF?! IT WORKS!!


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jan 6, 2010)

Neat finding. It works for Windows 7. COOL!


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 6, 2010)

My brother showed me this the other day


----------



## House Spider (Jan 6, 2010)

I should get Windows 7.


----------



## teonintyfive (Jan 6, 2010)

This is awesome. It's boring looking for the correct functions in the CPanel. Thanks!


----------



## azure0wind (Jan 6, 2010)

thx, i don't think actually this work, but after i tried it....
........IT WORKS!!! LOL thx


----------



## Jamstruth (Jan 6, 2010)

Wish there was a similar thing for XP, oh well obviously doesn't have enough features to make this needed by developers/beta testers.


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Jan 6, 2010)

OH F*CK!! It has God Mode in Vista 32 bit. thanks for the tips


----------



## Kwartel (Jan 6, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> Wish there was a similar thing for XP, oh well obviously doesn't have enough features to make this needed by developers/beta testers.















   I would love that


----------



## luke_c (Jan 6, 2010)

I wouldn't call it THAT much of a "God mode" more of a Advanced Control Panel.


----------



## Elritha (Jan 6, 2010)

Neat feature. Would have been nice if it wasn't hidden, but an option for advanced power users. I'd love to try it but running 64bit OS and don't want it crashing, nor do I want to take the risk.


----------



## Hop2089 (Jan 6, 2010)

It works on my new laptop just fine and I'll try out a few of the features later.


----------



## Searinox (Jan 6, 2010)

1. Doesn't have to be called "GodMode" can be called anything before the period.
2. This way of calling control panel items is nothing new, it can be used to invoke other cpl objects aswell depending on their ID and there are some tutorials on how to do it out there. True I have not seen THIS type of control panel layout before, with all the options neatly listed but the method of using {CLSID} as a foldername to create an object that points to an OS control has been there.
3. Now way in hell is this gonna crash a 64bit OS.


----------



## Adr990 (Jan 6, 2010)

This will be usefull on schools, right?


----------



## Rogue Trader (Jan 6, 2010)

Tried it on Vista....very very cool.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jan 6, 2010)

Adr990 said:
			
		

> This will be usefull on schools, right?


Well, depends on the school really!
Most schools I've been to are still using XP for their networks, this trick is for Win 7 and sometimes Vista.
Even then it's like a directory of control panel functions, even if you can get this open with the control panel disabled, who knows what you'll be allowed to change.


----------



## shadow1w2 (Jan 6, 2010)

Tried this in Windows Vista and its just short cuts to control panel options.
Usefull if you wanna place a shortcut somewhere or put one in a program like Slickrun and run them by test command. real quick like.
Was hoping for some special tweaks though but still usefull somewhat.
I think these shortcuts are just used by the control panel itself to make it seem all streamlined and simple.

Still a nice find though.


----------



## macgeek417 (Jan 6, 2010)

I wonder if I could use this on the WalMart display computers.....


----------



## Adr990 (Jan 6, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Adr990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My school just got Win7. Profit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Just need admin access for installing stuff, but FireFox install was able to bypass it for some reason.)

GodMode will fix admin access limit stuff? *Hopes*


----------



## yuyuyup (Jan 6, 2010)

what makes it crash on x64


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 6, 2010)

Dang, doesn't work on XP


----------



## TheDestroyer (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks! It works and it's awesome. I just made partitions xD


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 6, 2010)

Awesome!

This combined with the "search bar" in the folder is pure awesomeness! I'll use this instead of "Control Panel" from now on.


----------



## iFish (Jan 6, 2010)

i have found things in GodMode that i dont even know where to find regulary


----------



## thedicemaster (Jan 6, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> i have found things in GodMode that i dont even know where to find regulary


they are all in the search-bar on your start menu
you may have noticed how some buttons lead to exactly the same screen as others, this is because it's not meant for the user to see.
you type some keywords of what you want, and the start menu will give you the most relevant item.

example, you want to mess with drivers
possible searches are "update drivers", "device manager", or "hardware"
these will give 3 different "answers" all leading to the device manager, but in that "godmode" all 3 results are listed at the same time("update drivers", "manage hardware devices", and "device manager" most likely)


----------



## Gore (Jan 6, 2010)

btw you can change the "GodMode" part to anything


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 6, 2010)

Gore said:
			
		

> btw you can change the "GodMode" part to anything


Yeah, you can. As long as the hex string is intact.

Has anyone got this running on XP?


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 6, 2010)

yeah its cool. But its just all the options that you can access elsewhere, but all in one place. AKA making windows like the other operating systems.


----------



## iFish (Jan 6, 2010)

i know, but i just didnt ever think to look for them


----------



## Arm73 (Jan 6, 2010)

Yeah it works on my W7 release candidate, and it's very nice indeed.
Just by browsing the newly created folder, it's nice to see all kind of functions that are normally hidden in a way that you have to look for it, now everything is listed by category even options I did not know where available.
Thanks for the tip !


----------



## fgghjjkll (Jan 7, 2010)

Yeah. But at school, if you run guest privlidges, just drag godmode to the debug folder in C:\Windows. It works!


----------



## Ferrariman (Jan 7, 2010)

It's like playing Half-Life 2 with impulse and noclips


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 7, 2010)

Adr990 said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My school just got WinXP. Profit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Seriously, they just got XP. Before we were on 2000 and some were on '98'. Yuck.


----------



## Ferrariman (Jan 7, 2010)

It really doesn't do much than put all the crap in the control panel into one tree menu, no haxx for your schools.


----------



## jceggbert5 (Jan 7, 2010)

Works here on Vista Basic!


----------



## Advi (Jan 7, 2010)

it just worked. aw hell, that's just great.


----------



## Splych (Jan 7, 2010)

Revolutionize said:
			
		

> Adr990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lucky bastards. They get all the good stuff. My school has freakin' eMacs...


----------



## asdf (Jan 7, 2010)

Splych said:
			
		

> Revolutionize said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My school has Windows ME


----------



## Skyline969 (Jan 7, 2010)

asdf said:
			
		

> My school has Windows ME


My school has Windows 1.0.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 7, 2010)

Skyline969 said:
			
		

> asdf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A lie.

Seriously?


----------



## Skyline969 (Jan 7, 2010)

Revolutionize said:
			
		

> Skyline969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If a college was still running Windows 1.0, it'd be a seriously pathetic college. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Naw, we have XP right now, but they're upgrading to Windows 7 next year. We use Win7 in our classes when we need to use a virtual machine though.


----------



## GH0ST (Jan 7, 2010)

This is an old trick ... moved to ubuntu since ... but don't forget you are just slaves for M$ ;-)


----------



## Skyline969 (Jan 7, 2010)

GH0ST said:
			
		

> This is an old trick ... moved to ubuntu since ... but don't forget you are just slaves for M$ ;-)


Back to your cave, troll. Some people prefer Linux, some people prefer Windows. I, for one, prefer Windows since Windows 7, but I still use Linux (yes, Ubuntu of all) when I feel like it. Saying we're slaves to Microsoft is like saying you're a slave to Canonical.


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Jan 7, 2010)

easteregg alert!!, 
phps, it was just a bug that they didn't even want to implement, but as they didn't really expect someone to figure this out and they didn't handle to removev it completely, they just hid it:.
to bad mic'?
but nice feature:.
btw who knows, phps' there is also a lucifer mode in which you can affect other peoples os' per one click


----------



## Skyline969 (Jan 8, 2010)

blackdragonbahamut said:
			
		

> easteregg alert!!,
> phps, it was just a bug that they didn't even want to implement, but as they didn't really expect someone to figure this out and they didn't handle to removev it completely, they just hid it:.
> to bad mic'?
> but nice feature:.
> btw who knows, phps' there is also a lucifer mode in which you can affect other peoples os' per one click


God Mode is just a codename I believe. You can rename the folder to anything, but make sure you have the .{SHITLOADOFSHITGOESHERE} at the end. It isn't REALLY god mode, it just has a lot of features. It could have easily been AdvancedControlPanel or something of the like.


----------



## ericling (Jan 8, 2010)

Nice finding.But it looks like control panel though.
The name " GodMode" was sooo funnny


----------



## Law (Jan 8, 2010)

wuld dis "godmode" make me safe from virus? plz tel me cuz i need 2 kno cuz i dnt have windows cuz of teh viruses and my mac is making me so furstrated


----------



## alidsl (Jan 8, 2010)

http://news.cnet.com/8301-13860_3-10423985-56.html


----------

